# Bonnie's Cornea graft



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Some of you may remember my pup Bonnie pierced her eye deeply on a thorn and damaged her cornea recently. An ulcer quickly formed and she had to have surgery to have the damaged part cut out and a new part grafted on. Fortunately she made a brilliant recovery.

On Monday she is going back into surgery to have the stitches removed from her eye and her keyhole spay at the same time. I can't help but feel for my poor girl being operated on at both ends! I feel like an anxious mummy! 

I was also advised that being a lively cockapoo she may have to be sedated to keep her quiet after her op as last time even after her anesthetic she was still charging around the house, bashing her buster collar into everything and wanting to play fight with Dexter. 

Has anyone else had to sedate their dog for any reason?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Tess,
Betty did not have sedation after her keyhole Spey nor did she have an e collar ( just a t shirt)...it is a struggle to keep them from running / jumping around and doubly difficult with another dog I'm sure.
Good luck with both ops - hope all goes well.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Bonnie. Sending hugs and hope she makes a good recovery. :hug: x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Awh the poor thing. Hope she starts to feel better soon. She's after getting a right run of it 
X 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We didn't have a collar as like Colin we used a babygrow as Beau didn't like the collar but not sure if you will still need one because of her eye - if she doesn't need a collar the babygrows are excellent as you just undo them when they need the toilet and Bonnie will be more comfortable. Good luck tomorrow and big hugs to you both :hug:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Bonnie, so much going on for her. No idea about sedation. Millie was knocked for six by her spaying (not keyhole alas) and she was quiet for a good 6 days  I too used the babygrow, I'm sure you've seen the photo of her.

Hope all her ops go well tomorrow. :hug:


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Ali when you say a babygrow do you mean a special dog's one or will a baby's one do? Sorry if this is an obvious question! My daughter is laughing and saying lets get Bonnie a doggy onesie! Julie I haven't seen the photo and I would love to where is it?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wishing Bonnie a speedy recovery after her op tomorrow. Hope all goes well. :hug:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Tess, the baby vests are baby ones. 
Hope all goes well with Bonnie's ops x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope all goes well, poor bonnie, she'll soon be back to her usual self...


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Poor Bonnie, thinking of you both and hope all goes brilliantly tomorrow. :hug:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here is a photo of Betty in her onesie... it was 'included in the price' by the vet but guess a baby grow would do the same thing.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Ali when you say a babygrow do you mean a special dog's one or will a baby's one do? Sorry if this is an obvious question! My daughter is laughing and saying lets get Bonnie a doggy onesie! Julie I haven't seen the photo and I would love to where is it?


Hello and sorry only just seen this. No it isn't one for dogs but for babies  I got Beau the 18 month to 2 years as needed to be long enough in the body to let some air circulate so may be a good idea to measure Bonnie's body length and take a tape measure with you when buying it. Madeleine (18 year old daughter) loved it as we got Beau a pink one and also one with flowers over it. Have added one below but Millie's photo is really cute as she is laying on her back so you can see how it fits properly. I love the idea of a doggy onesie


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Here is a photo of Betty in her onesie... it was 'included in the price' by the vet but guess a baby grow would do the same thing.


Aaaaah love Betty's onesie Colin - didn't know you could get proper ones for dogs


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I dont have any experience with any of my girls being sedated but hope all goes well tommorrow and sending bonnie a great big hug xxx


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Awwh poor thing, it's a worry when they have to have anything doen isn't it.

Just had Bobs neutered and used a baby grow provided by the vet. It was a Godsend. He absolutely loved wearing it to such an extent that he would whine until I put it back on him (he is a bit of a baby though!).

It is the same as in colpa's photo -


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Aaaaah love Betty's onesie Colin - didn't know you could get proper ones for dogs


I had no idea either... I'm sure she would have preferred a lovely pink one like Beau's though


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Your dogs all look so happy in their onesies! So much better than a buster collar!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Tess .. I can only imagine how you are feeling about Bonnie at the moment .. 

Not sure if you already know but Honey was sedated to have her health testing and it felt really strange for me as I was with her the whole time, apart from the xray bit. She was injected to sedate and then injected to bring her around, I found it a very strange experience seeing my girl so lifeless, however Honey was fine and slowly came around in her own time, then was very very relaxed all that evening at home only back to herself the next morning really. Sedation really does relax them ... 

Love & hugs to you and Bonnie ...


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I hate to add this, but very experience is worth knowing. Izzy had to be sedated for x-rays as they thought she had hip dysplaxia (fortunately not), after the sedation she was dopey for hours and had periods of shaking. She tried to stand up and fell over and wet herself (and my sofa) at one point. I phoned the vet after a few hours and they told me to watch her, that some dogs do react like this and she should be OK within 4 hours. I can't remember how long it took, about 6 hours I think, for her to be back to normal. But maybe your vet is going to just give you pills to keep her quieter, like they do for long journeys, rather than a full blow sedation.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Cara the vet said it will be medicine to give her if she isn't calm and restful.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Tess

Thinking of Bonnie today especially as I met you at Camber Sands beach yesterday without knowing who you were! You have two very gorgeous 'poos'! Janex


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well you have one gorgeous poo too!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope all goes well for Bonnie and she recovers well bless her. 

Sending big poo hugs to you both xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Any news on Bonnie, Tess, hope all went well. 
Did you opt for the babygrow ?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is fine thank you, she is such a cheerful happy little dog nothing seems to get her down. She is recovering well at both ends and i have manged to keep her reasonably quiet so no need for sedation. She has made very little fuss and is wearing a soft collar provided by the vet. Very unlike Dexter after his op you would have thought he was dying and that his buster collar was an instrument of torture!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Really pleased to read that Bonnie is doing well and sending her a big (gentle) hug 
Dexter..... typical male


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Excellent news, what a good girl she is. Will she be ok for the winery meet on 13th, are you still going?

Poor Dexter, fuss pot


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes still going, Bonnie has already been out for a walk on her lead round the park today so I expect she will be fine by 13th May.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great news! Love the bit about Dexter - in a house of 4 males I know exactly what you mean!


----------

